# I doubt that anyone has ever had a pop like this.



## 4Chan (Nov 15, 2008)

Anyone encounter this type of pop before?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 15, 2008)

LOOOOL!!

hahahahahah Brilliant! xD


----------



## gogozerg (Nov 15, 2008)

Can you do it again while solving?

(Another cube explosion: http://grrroux.free.fr/me/scr.avi)


----------



## Koen (Nov 15, 2008)

nope, never had that kind of pop


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 15, 2008)

Gabbasoft cube in real life.


----------



## Dene (Nov 15, 2008)

Lol at the giggle.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 15, 2008)

maybe...

(message too short)


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 15, 2008)

What the heck? How did that happen???


----------



## PCwizCube (Nov 15, 2008)

WHOA! How is that even possible? 

Wait. Did you put like a little bomb in there to explode?


----------



## MistArts (Nov 15, 2008)

I bet Frank Morris had one when he was cubing too fast.


----------



## pjk (Nov 15, 2008)

Was the cube being dropped sensitive enough to activate the explosion, or how did you do that?

Gilles, nice explosion. Maybe the wick a little longer and try solving it before it explodes.


----------



## Spyyder (Nov 15, 2008)

Maybe it was shot, or he's a little insane and put a small explosive in there and solved it before it exploded. 

was funny though. xD

edit: watched it a few more times, definitely an explosive in it.

edit 2: Epic screen cap.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 15, 2008)

Yesh, it was an explosive.

Quite clever with the screencap, congrats!


----------



## CAT13 (Nov 16, 2008)

If I had a pop like that, I would cry lol.


----------



## jcuber (Nov 16, 2008)

Never show any terrorists this video. They might get about 100 7x7's and say they are going to sell them at a comp. BTW, did you rig it to explode only after solved? If so, how?


----------



## CAT13 (Nov 16, 2008)

jcuber said:


> Never show any terrorists this video. They might get about 100 7x7's and say they are going to sell them at a comp. BTW, did you rig it to explode only after solved? If so, how?



Set it for 40 seconds and say, "If I don't have this solved by then, I deserve to have this blow up in my face!"


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 16, 2008)

Not exactly like that one but I have seen cubes throwing whole layers all over the room, it once happen to my Es 5x5x5, two full layers right in the face.

At least in Sweden we refer to pops like that as beeing "cube explosions".


----------



## DcF1337 (Nov 16, 2008)

Explosives? Where? How? 

I thought it was After Effects.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 16, 2008)

wow, that was cool. i loled at that


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Nov 16, 2008)

MistArts said:


> I bet Frank Morris had one when he was cubing too fast.



Frank Morris's cubes don't disobey him like this.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 16, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > I bet Frank Morris had one when he was cubing too fast.
> ...


But this is what happens when his cubes try not to obey him.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 17, 2008)

Haha, i cant reveal exactly how my friend did this, thanks for the positive feedback!


----------



## Dene (Nov 17, 2008)

Easy, explosive on the core, triggered with a remote.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 17, 2008)

either what dene said.
or right when the cube is set down, it looks like there is a camera cut.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 17, 2008)

my money is a cut after it was set down, fuse coming out of the back.

either way its still impressive, there is not a lot of room inside of a cube.


----------



## velcro (Nov 17, 2008)

sıɥʇ pɐǝɹ uɐɔ noʎ ɟı ǝɯ llǝʇ `ǝɔıu


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 17, 2008)

That was awesome!


----------



## Ton (Nov 17, 2008)

lol , seems a new category 

.., but if you stop this why is competition you get a 2 seconds penalty,6c) The timer must be stopped using both hands, with both hands flat and palms down. Penalty: 2 seconds.
I assume you stop this way not blocking the camera


----------



## Rama (Nov 17, 2008)

Sooo... DNF?


----------



## Dene (Nov 17, 2008)

velcro said:


> sıɥʇ pɐǝɹ uɐɔ noʎ ɟı ǝɯ llǝʇ `ǝɔıu



Yep


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 17, 2008)

Dene said:


> velcro said:
> 
> 
> > sıɥʇ pɐǝɹ uɐɔ noʎ ɟı ǝɯ llǝʇ `ǝɔıu
> ...



Is that a new signature? you really enjoy confusing people don't you.


----------



## Dene (Nov 17, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > velcro said:
> ...



 Never!


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 17, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Never show any terrorists this video. They might get about 100 7x7's and say they are going to sell them at a comp. BTW, did you rig it to explode only after solved? If so, how?
> ...



Nice logic


----------



## shelley (Nov 17, 2008)

Rama said:


> Sooo... DNF?



It might be okay if the judge had a chance to verify the cube was solved and wrote down the time before it exploded. Or the judge just has to verify the cube was solved. Technically, it's only a DNF if the competitor touches the cube after stopping the timer; there's nothing in regulations about spontaneous cube combustion


----------



## Bryan (Nov 17, 2008)

shelley said:


> there's nothing in regulations about spontaneous cube combustion



11a2? Or perhaps 11a3? But definitely 3h. I'd consider that an automatic move.


----------



## velcro (Nov 17, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > velcro said:
> ...



˙ʇno ɹǝɥɔɐǝʇ ʎɯ pǝʞɐǝɹɟ ˙ɹǝdɐd ɥsılƃuǝ uɐ uo ʇɟɐɹp ɥƃnoɹ ɐ uı uʍop ǝpısdn spɹoʍ ǝǝɹɥʇ pǝdʎʇ ı `dǝʎ


----------



## Vulosity (Nov 17, 2008)

The cube didn't deserve it...


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Nov 18, 2008)

haha nice Danny and thanks to Chris Tran for putting this up. (I know both of these people in person, they both go to my school )


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Nov 18, 2008)

velcro said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



Leave it on your English paper, not here.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Nov 18, 2008)

hahahaha^



Ton said:


> lol , seems a new category
> 
> .., but if you stop this why is competition you get a 2 seconds penalty,6c) The timer must be stopped using both hands, with both hands flat and palms down. Penalty: 2 seconds.
> I assume you stop this way not blocking the camera



it never occured to me before, but if you stop the timer like this and the cube has one turn left, is that a +4?


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Nov 18, 2008)

jcuber said:


> Never show any terrorists this video. They might get about 100 7x7's and say they are going to sell them at a comp. BTW, did you rig it to explode only after solved? If so, how?



hehe. It's a secret ;p


----------



## shelley (Nov 18, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> hahahaha^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can start the timer after 15 sec. inspection but before 17 seconds, end with one move off, and "karate chop" the timer for a maximum of +6 seconds on a single solve.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 18, 2008)

Poor cube =[


----------



## jcuber (Nov 20, 2008)

shafiqdms1 said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Never show any terrorists this video. They might get about 100 7x7's and say they are going to sell them at a comp. BTW, did you rig it to explode only after solved? If so, how?
> ...



Is your friend one of the terrorists I speak of?


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Nov 22, 2008)

jcuber said:


> shafiqdms1 said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



maybe


----------



## Cronus616 (Nov 24, 2008)

omg that freaked me out lol i had the volume up


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 24, 2008)

shafiqdms1 said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > shafiqdms1 said:
> ...



uhhhh... ummmm...
NO I don't live in New Zealand!!!


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Nov 24, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> shafiqdms1 said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



aww man I was gonna tell my friend to bomb New Zealand! aww great, now what ;p


----------

